# ぼくはおまえのことが好きだから



## pauro13

Please I want the literal meaning of this phrase in English, Thanks!　ぼくはおまいのこと好きなだから。


----------



## thorpig

ぼくはおまい*え*のこと*が*好きなだから

"Because I like you."


----------



## pauro13

はい、分かった。じゃ、ありがとうございます！：）


----------



## shibazakura

Well, I think it should be 僕が君のことが好きだから。It'll be better if we put boku-kimi or ore-omae together.
That's just my opion .


----------



## Tonky

shibazakura said:


> Well, I think it should be 僕が君のことが好きだから。It'll be better if we put boku-kimi or ore-omae together.
> That's just my opion .


Actually, no. boku-omae, ore-kimi can happen. I see where you got the idea, but it is not the set rule. It depends on how the speaker wants to call oneself(僕/俺） and how the speaker sees (or treats) the other(君/おまえ）.


----------



## shibazakura

Tonky said:


> Actually, no. boku-omae, ore-kimi can happen. I  see where you got the idea, but it is not the set rule. It depends on  how the speaker wants to call oneself(僕/俺） and how the speaker sees (or  treats) the other(君/おまえ）.


I see, thanks much for your information.
But Some people've told me  that: In Japan, they rarely use Omae when confessing their love to  someone. And also between couple, husband and wife, they dont use that  either. Because it's like we're looking down on others.
Is that right?
Thank you.


----------



## Tonky

shibazakura said:


> But Some people've told me  that: In Japan, they rarely use Omae when confessing their love to  someone. And also between couple, husband and wife, they dont use that  either. Because it's like we're looking down on others.
> Is that right?


It really depends on their relationship at the time. In the old days, husbands often called their wives Omae, and wives called their husbands Anata, but lately young couples rather use their first names or maybe お父さん/パパ、お母さん/ママ when they have children (to match how their kids call them). 
If you do not know the person well and call him/her Omae, yes, it sounds really disrespectful and looking down. If you do know the person well enough that he or she would not get offended by being called Omae, it may be fine. (except for maybe some "feminists" giving objections.)


----------



## pauro13

Tonky said:


> It really depends on their relationship at the time. In the old days, husbands often called their wives Omae, and wives called their husbands Anata, but lately young couples rather use their first names or maybe お父さん/パパ、お母さん/ママ when they have children (to match how their kids call them).
> If you do not know the person well and call him/her Omae, yes, it sounds really disrespectful and looking down. If you do know the person well enough that he or she would not get offended by being called Omae, it may be fine. (except for maybe some "feminists" giving objections.)



Wasn't it Anta? not anata? Because I really do thought that Anata is a polite word that can be address to anyone..


----------



## Tonky

Anta is a shortened form of Anata. some say Anta, some say Anata, and yes, Anta is very rude compared to Anata.
However, Anata is never polite for native Japanese, unless spoken by non-natives or when trying to talk with them. It is a bit too advanced for you yet, Pauro, so you can just use "anata" as a polite "you" for the time being and we all understand. 

As you become an advanced Japanese speaker, you will start to see how Japanese try to avoid calling others Anata for politeness, except for some business letters. There is no equivalent of polite "you" in Japanese, in case you wonder.


----------



## pauro13

I have a friend who teaches me about this stuff 'Anata', and yes you were correct on everything that you've said, and so thank you.. He is a native japanese speaker... He told me that there is no polite term for this word, but you can reconstruct it into something that has no anata, but with the thought... The one that he teaches me is asking for a name... I told him, あなたの名前は何ですか。and he corrected this as, お名前を教えてもらえますか。Which is much politer...


----------

